# Plastic and solvent info



## PTsideshow (Oct 4, 2012)

This was posted on another forum, I'm on. Since the questions seem to come up often. These links may be of interest to members here.
Tech tip: Solvent welding plastics | Hemmings Blog: Classic and collectible cars and parts

Identify Plastics    plastic repair and identifying plastics 

Intro To Solvent Welding Plastic - NerfHaven     List of solvents for assorted plastics
:clown:


----------

